# Derby Hippodrome



## ashless (Mar 3, 2008)

*Derby Hippodrome March 08*

Well first off big thanks to JOHNO23, Drama Queen and Timewarp for showing me around, oh and lending me a torch! 

The 'drome from the outside






The flooded, freezing cold basement with floating lightbulbs, thanks to pikey scumbags and their thieving ways 









Halfway up the main seating area, you can see the fire had concentrated in the orchestra pit but kept at bay by the safety curtain









Mmmm....pigeons!









View from the projectionist's room





Random bits and bobs













Interior decor still clinging on, a small view of how it used to be


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 3, 2008)

Some nice bits and bobs left in there, shame the auditorium is such a mess. Good stuff.

TnM


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

Love that gold-painted coving...really nice. Great view from the projectionists room. Good to see the outside of the building too.

Cheers for that.


----------



## johno23 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice one Ashless, it was good to meet up.shame about the impromptu paddle
in the basement.great pictures and explore


----------



## mineme (Mar 3, 2008)

wow what great pics too they really 

show all the fire damage what a shame this is going to cost allot to put right..............................


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 3, 2008)

great pics mate just sorry i couldnt come along but as you know what i had to do was more importannt at the time


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

Its good to see more of this place, the front is great with the circle windows but what is that bit that looks like a porter cabin that fell from the sky and landed on the roof?


----------



## ashless (Mar 4, 2008)

King Al said:


> but what is that bit that looks like a porter cabin that fell from the sky and landed on the roof?



Haha, that's a good way of putting it! It's a later addition for when it was converted to showing films, that's where the projection room is.

It used to look like this


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 4, 2008)

Good stuff, looks a bit worse for wear....


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheers for the update, the old picture is great


----------



## smileysal (Mar 4, 2008)

Really like those round windows at the top of the building. And love seeing both the new pics and the old pic when it was in operation.

Cheers

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2008)

Interesting report 

Enjoyed looking through these pics. Sad to see it being left to rot. Still some nice original features by the looks of it.

Lb


----------



## Spadge (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, the place looks amazing. Fantastic photos. If anyone goes again i'd love to meet up and join in.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice report mate  i agree with LB shame its been left ....


----------



## carlito (Mar 7, 2008)

that pidgeon looks seriously ill!

love old cinema's & theatres, sort of a ghostly atmosphere to them, not quite the same as hospitals though. 

Nice pics, i never knew light bulbs would float!


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 7, 2008)

Am i right in thinking that it was used as a bingo hall before it shut down?


----------



## johno23 (Mar 7, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> Am i right in thinking that it was used as a bingo hall before it shut down?



Yes it first became a bingo hall in 1962 for Mecca and continued under various guises and names as a bingo hall until January 2007 when it closed.


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 7, 2008)

ahh i get where it is now lol


----------



## Drama Queen (Mar 9, 2008)

You got some really good photos I like the way the cherub is in like an olde wilde style.God the water was absolutley freezing.Oh and I feel so sorry for that poor pigeon


----------

